# Which would you save? Animal,person or plant



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm curious which thing you would save first if you only had one chance to save one of the following which would you pick? An animal person or plant. You, can only pick one which would you pick all of them are in a dieing situation which means you only have time to aid one of the following death occurs to all the others you don't aid. 

An animal

A person

or A plant

BTW this post was not made to disturb anyone it only shows the morality & heart of each person who votes.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm... Idk outa person or animal, might depend what animal. I think maybe person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a very situational question.

If it was a choice between my fiance and pets, it'd be heart breaking but I'd save my fiance. If it were my cat(s) vs some jerk I don't like... well... I'd save my cats.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Burd said:


> This is a very situational question.
> 
> If it was a choice between my fiance and pets, it'd be heart breaking but I'd save my fiance. If it were my cat(s) vs some jerk I don't like... well... I'd save my cats.


lol :lol:


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Relatives or Friends v.s. pet - person. 
Stranger v.s. pet - animal.
Stranger v.s. stray - person.
I guess the percentage is in favor of person for me.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree with Burd, I would most likely save a person, but if it means saving some random scum I'd rather save my dog


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Person. I couldn't live with the guilt of leaving a person behind no matter what.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

depends on the situation. You really should of put a story to your question:

A fire starts in your house and there is no way to control it. Your husband/boyfriend has passed out from the smoke and your animals are wounded from burns and laying ill, but still alive. Your rare plans that have been handed down from family to family are also at risk of the deadly fire.
Who would you save?

In all honestly, I would save my boyfriend. I love my pets, but for the ones that I have I can always start a new. It sucks, but when you have someone in your life that is also sharing your own and love them with all your being....they are your world.

I love you Jared <3


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It honestly depends.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Im a Christian and I have been taught to love everyone even my enemies. That means I would save anyones life no matter who it is. And not the animal or the plant.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

very true so am I lets not let religion ruin this post though ;-)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I would save the person first at least 90% of the time, if not more. The only time I would take an animal out before a person is if it was obvious that I could not help the person.

I love my pets as though they were people, so that's really difficult to say, but that's how it has to be. That person has loved ones, parents and siblings and friends, and even if I don't like them or know them, choosing to let that person die hurts many more than just them. Losing a pet hurts only me.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It depends on the situation. If there was time, I'd get the person out if they couldnt do it themselves then go back for the animals. If possible I'd do both. If it wasnt family, I would go for the animals and come back for the person. But again, it depends, this is really a weird question and you didnt give us any kind of story to it


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

So just take the story posted by another member into consideration when I started this I meant in any situation.No, matter what I believe you can only save one of the following lives in a crices situation.

An animal

A person

A plant


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well obviously people are going to vote for people then, for fear of getting flamed


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, well that is erelevant what I really meant was if everything is going to die unless you aid one thing and all the others end up dieing for a/an anyomonus reason.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

It really depends on the situation, 
Like say the house catche's fire one night and everyone is woken up by the fire alarm...I would set the animal's loose so they could get out on their own or find shelter somewhere, the person in question run's out of the house and I grab a loved plant on the way. 

In any emergency, if I remember correctly...if at all possible set all pet's loose so that they have a chance to get out (like rat's/snake's just open the cage).

But true I agree with everyone here, I would save a person!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a tough one...

I can't decide D: I'm tied between animal and person.

Edit- though it depends... if I didn't know the person and it seemed like they could fend for their own, I'd save the animal.


----------



## Ai Shimizu (Apr 14, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> depends on the situation. You really should of put a story to your question:
> 
> A fire starts in your house and there is no way to control it. Your husband/boyfriend has passed out from the smoke and your animals are wounded from burns and laying ill, but still alive. Your rare plans that have been handed down from family to family are also at risk of the deadly fire.
> Who would you save?
> ...


I'd have to agree with this post. It would be horrible to turn my back on the pets who've trusted me to protect them, but if my entire future was at risk (someone close to me) I wouldn't be able to leave them behind. What if you had plans to have a family in the future? Would you leave your boyfriend or girlfriend behind at that point? It may sound selfish, but humans have to reproduce in order to survive just like every other creature on this Earth and your own species matters most in those kinds of situations. However, if it was some random stranger in the building I'd go after my animals because they're considered to be a part of my family. I'd feel bad for leaving the stranger behind, but family matters most in those kinds of situations.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ai Shimizu said:


> I'd have to agree with this post. It would be horrible to turn my back on the pets who've trusted me to protect them, but if my entire future was at risk (someone close to me) I wouldn't be able to leave them behind. What if you had plans to have a family in the future? Would you leave your boyfriend or girlfriend behind at that point? It may sound selfish, but humans have to reproduce in order to survive just like every other creature on this Earth and your own species matters most in those kinds of situations. However, if it was some random stranger in the building I'd go after my animals because they're considered to be a part of my family. I'd feel bad for leaving the stranger behind, but family matters most in those kinds of situations.


Yeah, I never thought of it that way thanks for giving us all another view at it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Working in the service industry, I'd save an animal over 99.9% of the humans I deal with on a daily basis. Of course the animal had better be tame, since I wouldn't want some brushtail possum clawing my face off as I was carrying it to safety. 

I never get the whole saving someone just because they're a human. Most people out there aren't deserving of being rescued. Heck, going by the blatant idiocy and cruelty so proudly broadcast on Youtube, I'd probably stop to push some of them further into harm's way.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd save a person. I love my pets, and would really hate to leave them behind, but a person's life, even if it was someone I really did not like, Is so precious, beyond any living thing in this world. 
Also, animals know what to do in bad situations, unless they get trapped, they can usually find a way out or hide. 
You could aways go back in to save your pets later if you had the chance.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, BlueHaven that's pretty much all there is to it...... I would still apreciate other opinions though if anyone has anything to add I know there's much more opinions out there!

If your thinking I'm contradicting of what I'm saying in earlier post it's only because each post is getting truer and truer


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It would definitely be a person. 

I love my fish and my cat, but people come first and foremost. I see situations every week that involve vulnerable people who's lives have been twisted upside down, and I'm never used to it. But if there is a way to help them, even little things, I do it knowing that the outcome will change their lives, and this goes for people and animals. If it was a drowning spider in a rainpipe, or a bird caught in fishing wire, or a squirrel with a broken leg, I would help them as much as I could. If there was a chance for them to live, I would give it to them.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm no good with choices so how bout I force the other person to save the animal and sacrifice myself?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

First, I think this is a strange post...



Ethan said:


> very true so am I lets not let religion ruin this post though ;-)


Religion shapes the way people think so that is naturally going to play into a question like this so it by no means can "ruin" this post. Unless someone changes it into a religion debate which wasn't the purpose.

Save a plant? I don't understand why that is even an option. Like if something happened at work I can't see myself stopping to think "Well I really like that fern. Should I save it or my coworker?" Plants are definitely a non-issue. I would leave it even if it was the only thing I might need to save. I would not even consider a plant when in a dangerous situation.

I would always save the person. I love animals and get really attached but I can't see myself chosing an animal over a person. I would be distraught over it for a while but it does go back to how I was raised and how I believe.

If there was no person involved I would save as many animals as I could.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

A plant was in the options because to some people plants are just as valuable as animals to some.( Not me) but everyone has there own option I just didn't want this to turn into a religios debate that was what I was implying


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Working in the service industry, I'd save an animal over 99.9% of the humans I deal with on a daily basis. Of course the animal had better be tame, since I wouldn't want some brushtail possum clawing my face off as I was carrying it to safety.
> 
> _I never get the whole saving someone just because they're a human._ Most people out there aren't deserving of being rescued. Heck, going by the blatant idiocy and cruelty so proudly broadcast on Youtube, I'd probably stop to push some of them further into harm's way.


+1. I only have one person in my family that I would have to save if an emergency occured, and so if she couldnt get herself out then I'd get her out and go back for the animals. Knowing a pet or just some animal was hurting or burning alive would just kill me. If it was some stranger and not my mom in the house, I'd choose the animals. The stranger would likely be able to get himself out.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> +1. I only have one person in my family that I would have to save if an emergency occured, and so if she couldnt get herself out then I'd get her out and go back for the animals. Knowing a pet or just some animal was hurting or burning alive would just kill me. If it was some stranger and not my mom in the house, I'd choose the animals. The stranger would likely be able to get himself out.


what if that one stranger ended up being your future best friend................just saying giving a more wide range of thought ;-) not that I LOVE my animals most likely I'd go for the person just because it's another Human being and like others said if the animals not trappped its most likely to be able to get out.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Think about this:

A big disaster is happening, like zombies or something, and you just remembered that you have the keys to a boat in the marina. You run to your car and almost drive off when you see a stray dog and a man coming towards you. The stray looks a bit dirty but still pretty healthy and friendly. You recognize the man as a survival expert from TV and the news: he was about to go on trial for the murder of his brother. He said it was self defense, and though there was no verdict as of yet whether or not he was innocent or guilty, most thought he was innocent and would be let go. 

You only have room for the stray, but friendly dog or the survival expert on trial for murder.(it is a very small car, a smart car perhaps) Who do you take in the car? You only have about ten seconds to decide before the zombies reach the car.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ethan said:


> Where's your heart man?  what if that one stranger ended up being your future best friend................just saying giving a more wide range of thought ;-) not that I LOVE my animals most likely I'd go for the person just because it's another Human being and like others said if the animals not trappped its most likely to be able to get out.


Hmm that is sort of offensive. Of course he/she has a heart. I think most people would actually save a human over an animal.

Humans ARE animals by the way. We just happen to walk on two feet. Animals are sentient too.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I was joking Turtle10!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, what I would do was I would take the reporter........ in a zombie situation the man could play a key role in a defense situation!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ethan said:


> what if that one stranger ended up being your future best friend................just saying giving a more wide range of thought ;-) not that I LOVE my animals most likely I'd go for the person just because it's another Human being and like others said if the animals not trappped its most likely to be able to get out.


IDK, my animals are my family, the stranger isnt  He might not save me in such an incident, he might go for his wife or something. Who knows. In the zombie situation, I'd go for the dog rather than risk being with a possible weirdo.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

lol yeah but the man may give a role in a defensive situation if the zombies were killing......


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

or he might throw you to them to save himself


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

^ What she said  The dog wouldn't betray me! He'd bark if one got near and bite 'em real good. XD I'll get the dog to fetch me a stick or something for self-defence.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Working in the service industry, I'd save an animal over 99.9% of the humans I deal with on a daily basis. Of course the animal had better be tame, since I wouldn't want some brushtail possum clawing my face off as I was carrying it to safety.
> 
> I never get the whole saving someone just because they're a human. Most people out there aren't deserving of being rescued. Heck, going by the blatant idiocy and cruelty so proudly broadcast on Youtube, I'd probably stop to push some of them further into harm's way.


Who decides who deserves to be rescued and who doesn't? 

Should anyone have the power to do that?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

We should remember that this is a thread for posting your opinions on the topic, and not judging others' opinions. Not saying anyone has done it, but it looks like it might happen. ;D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> IDK, my animals are my family, the stranger isnt  He might not save me in such an incident, he might go for his wife or something. Who knows. In the zombie situation, I'd go for the dog rather than risk being with a possible weirdo.


He's not your family, but he's someone's family. 

I mean, I don't mean to start an argument, but if someone else saved a dog and let my father/brother/mother/best friend die, I'd know for sure what I'd think of that person and it's nothing good.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> We should remember that this is a thread for posting your opinions on the topic, and not judging others' opinions. Not saying anyone has done it, but it looks like it might happen. ;D


Sorry. I question everything.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

In answer to your question, I think murderers, rapists, pedophiles, anyone with the capacity to be immune to suffering etc., isn't deserving of being saved. These people are just a waste of resources and a drain on the rest of society. 

Don't worry I'm not going to be offended by people on a forum questioning my views. I have very strong (and sometimes a bit unconventional) views, and I'm used to having people questioning them.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> In answer to your question, I think murderers, rapists, pedophiles, anyone with the capacity to be immune to suffering etc., isn't deserving of being saved. These people are just a waste of resources and a drain on the rest of society.
> 
> Don't worry I'm not going to be offended by people on a forum questioning my views. I have very strong (and sometimes a bit unconventional) views, and I'm used to having people questioning them.


That's interesting. I can understand that, except for immune to suffering - do you mean someone who isn't bothered by other people's suffering, or someone who can endure suffering? :U 

And thanks for not taking me the wrong way. c: I like to have discussions and over the internet sometimes I sound a little snippy because of the tone gap.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't want to know my answer *pats the furball and nods* don't wanna know


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Haha, awesome answer. xD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Depends on the person...:lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Gnome507 said:


> Person. I couldn't live with the guilt of leaving a person behind no matter what.


Same here! Id get nightmares...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Same here! Id get nightmares...


But what if the person you saved is a murderer/rapist?

That is why this question is tough, because there are soooo many different situations.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, this is way too situational. I marked animal, because if its pet vs stranger, my pet would always win out. If its severely injured animal over very mildly injured person, then why the hell isn't he getting himself out? /grabs animal. Now, if its my husband or best friend in there, then hopefully I can throw a pet over my other shoulder on the way out.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

umm neither of the three... id have to save my Camera and Computer Equipment first...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

... that was a joke, right?

If it was a murderer/rapist, animal.
If it looked like the person could easily get themself out, animal.
Stranger/family, person (Im sorry but the guilt would just be more bad with a person to me) 

I put person because I assumed it was someone close to me personally who was stuck...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

roypattonphoto said:


> umm neither of the three... id have to save my Camera and Computer Equipment first...


lol one option I missed to put on :lol: your kidding though right!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> ... that was a joke, right?
> 
> If it was a murderer/rapist, animal.
> If it looked like the person could easily get themself out, animal.
> ...


Oh, you mean the computer lol that was funny I'm also in question if that was a joke or not


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

theres a saying about photographers, that if they come upon a disaster or accident there is only 3 things that goes through their mind first

1: What Lens Do I Use
2: What F Stop Do I use
3: Can i get closer


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is how my scenario is going down...

Me...Laptop bag across shoulder/chest....dragging person to safety with dog/cat crates stacked on top of said person..:lol:

If crate is large enough I may be able to fit human as well...then I would just have to drag it or find a skate board...:lol:

_allsaved! win win!_:lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It's like that riddle with the lion horse and hay, and u have to get them to the other side.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

roypattonphoto said:


> theres a saying about photographers, that if they come upon a disaster or accident there is only 3 things that goes through their mind first
> 
> 1: What Lens Do I Use
> 2: What F Stop Do I use
> 3: Can i get closer


Lol, but you were joking about choosing camera equipment over a life right?

I hope...


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Lol, but you were joking about choosing camera equipment over a life right?
> 
> I hope...


 The camera is probably more expensive than the person. >_>  (joking!)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No. Some cameras are worth more than some people;-) Kidding


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> No. Some cameras are worth more than some people;-) Kidding


 No, you probably have a point. Maybe we should ask this person we're saving a series of questions before we decide: 1) Do you like animals? 2) Do you watch Family Guy? 3) Do fish have awesome personalities? If the answer to any of those is no, we choose the animal! There, now this is all settled.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Poop! I'd be dead! I don't watch TV late enough at night to watch FG! although I want to!


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Poop! I'd be dead! I don't watch TV late enough at night to watch FG! although I want to!


 The desire to is close enough. You would be saved! And I'm usually out like a light by the time the second episode comes on Cartoon Network. But I've been watching it at 10 and 10:30 for years now, so I keep doing it. One day, my husband is going to strangle me.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder who voted for the plant?


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> I wonder who voted for the plant?


 My husband would have. He has two plants that are almost 20 years old. However, he doesn't stalk fish forums all day like I do.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It doesn't count as stalking; you have an account. Unlike I did for the past three months.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> It doesn't count as stalking; you have an account. Unlike I did for the past three months.


 Lol. True. Instead of stalking then, I will substitute "putting off cleaning for as long as I possibly can".


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cleaning what?


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Cleaning what?


 The house. The bedroom and kitchen look like a small tornado hit them. And by small tornado, I mean a really large hurricane.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL. I thought u meant ur tank(s). Anyway....


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> LOL. I thought u meant ur tank(s). Anyway....


 I actually need to clean one of those today, otherwise the rest of mine are sparkling and pretty! I take much better care of my pets than I do my house/car.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

My tank is always clean. You know what I hate? I took as good care of my tank as possible with only one small fantail goldfish in a ten gal, and my friend had a goldfish and pleco in the same size, never cleaned the tank (it was green!) fed em once a week, and they lived for 8 years!!! Mine lived for 6 months in a cycled tank! (he got stuck to the filter intake) what the foof?!? That's screwed up!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I bet someone voted for plant just to throw you guys off xD I was going to, but I didnt think of it soon enough. xD haha.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I bet someone voted for plant just to throw you guys off xD I was going to, but I didnt think of it soon enough. xD haha.



bettafish15 why!!!!!!!!!!!! lol just kidding I do wonder who did it though :lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hehe! I was watching a show, and someone just sniffed a live chicken!  anyway, how could someone live with the guilt of leaving someone to die?


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Neil D said:


> My tank is always clean. You know what I hate? I took as good care of my tank as possible with only one small fantail goldfish in a ten gal, and my friend had a goldfish and pleco in the same size, never cleaned the tank (it was green!) fed em once a week, and they lived for 8 years!!! Mine lived for 6 months in a cycled tank! (he got stuck to the filter intake) what the foof?!? That's screwed up!


 That sounds about right... lol. Sometimes, we do everything for our pets and they die, and then we hear stories about pets living through horrible circumstances, and we're left going WTF?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah! I take such good and loving care of my pets, and other peoples pets live in poopy conditions and live forever! And mine don't!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

*hehe*



Neil D said:


> I wonder who voted for the plant?


I voted for the plant! and it was actually even before I read all comments, so it wasn't just to throw you all off. I was shocked I was the only one. I was thinking biiiiiiiiig picture. I would love to save a person or a pet, but if I save plant, there was a future. Plants mean oxygen and food. If you saved a person or pet, what would you breathe or eat???? I bet somebody will write back that just selfish...... my comment to that: pure survival instinct


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm, if this is in a space ship filled with co2 ;-) if in say...
A post-apocalyptic world: person, two minds, two people= higher rate of success. 

Burning building: person, because of family etc etc.

(Situation where human can think): animal, because they have no way to know what's going on.


----------

